# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Kaalheid op 17-jarige leeftijd

## Lexie

Hallo,

Nadat ik van mijn 12e t/m mijn 16e erg last van puistjes had was ik er nu dan eindelijk vanaf, eindelijk hoefde ik mij is niet zorgen te maken over mijn uiterlijk

Alleen in relatief korte tijd heb ik nu enorme inhammen gekregen. Ik heb altijd een flink bos haar gehad, leef gezond(veel sport + vitamine) maar op mijn 170 e heb ik al enorme inhammen. 

Mijn vader is 52 en heeft nog een enorm bos haar, terwijl zelfs mijn Opa's beide nog haar hadden toen ze 80 werden.

Nu baal ik hier flink van, want mijn haar was meestal mijn mooiste lichaamsdeel. Ik ben erg ook erg veel mee bezig, ik kijk altijd naar andere mannen hoeveel haar die hebben en ben behoorlijk jaloers.

Heel kort afscheren is niet echt een optie, dat staat mij totaal niet en past ook niet bij mijn karakter. 

Tjah, kan het een fase zijn, dat mijn haar over een jaartje weer heel veel opzit? Hebben jullie nog tips?

Ik heb al wel wat opgezocht maar daar verstaan ze bij "jonge kaalheid" rond de 30e. Was het maar waar  :Mad:

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Lexie,

kan me voorstellen dat je je hierdoor onzeker voelt, maar het enige wat je echt kunt doen is leren er vrede mee te hebben. Iedereen heeft iets waar hij/zij minder tevreden over is. 
Het is natuurlijk makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Maar kijk uit dat het je leven niet gaat beheersen. Je geeft aan dat je veel naar andere mannen kijkt en jaloers bent. Ik kan me dit op zich voorstellen, maar hiermee maak je het voor jezelf alleen maar moeilijker. 
Ik begrijp dat op jouw leeftijd uiterlijk belangrijk is, maar dat wordt minder. Ik was vroeger ook onzeker over hoe ik er uit zag, stevig, klein, dun futloos haar, maar als ik nu naar mezelf kijk kan ik met alle eerlijkheid zeggen dat ik zeer tevreden ben met mezelf, en ik ben toch heel weinig veranderd.
Het belangrijkste is toch hoe je van binnen bent, als dat in orde is, je zeker bent van jezelf en je straalt dat uit, kijken mensen door het uiterlijk heen  :Smile: 
En er zijn genoeg vrouwen die mannen met inhammen juist heel charmant vinden, dus dat komt ook wel goed  :Wink: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## sweetyke

> Hallo,
> 
> Nadat ik van mijn 12e t/m mijn 16e erg last van puistjes had was ik er nu dan eindelijk vanaf, eindelijk hoefde ik mij is niet zorgen te maken over mijn uiterlijk
> 
> Alleen in relatief korte tijd heb ik nu enorme inhammen gekregen. Ik heb altijd een flink bos haar gehad, leef gezond(veel sport + vitamine) maar op mijn 170 e heb ik al enorme inhammen. 
> 
> Mijn vader is 52 en heeft nog een enorm bos haar, terwijl zelfs mijn Opa's beide nog haar hadden toen ze 80 werden.
> 
> Nu baal ik hier flink van, want mijn haar was meestal mijn mooiste lichaamsdeel. Ik ben erg ook erg veel mee bezig, ik kijk altijd naar andere mannen hoeveel haar die hebben en ben behoorlijk jaloers.
> ...


Hallo,
Klinkt mss raar maar dagelijks insmeren met Hoegaarden ( belgisch bier ) het verzekerd een teruggroei van de haren , de rest kan je lekker opdrinken

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Het moet inderdaad hard aankomen op jouw leeftijd. Eindelijk ben je van die acne af en dan staat het volgende probleem al klaar. Volgens mij kan het verschillende oorzaken hebben en om dat zeker te weten kan je het best naar de dokter gaan. Wat ik wel weet is dat sommige mensen haaruitval krijgen door stress en piekeren, wat kan op elke leeftijd. Misschien moet je daar eens bij stilstaan en als dat geen optie is eens langs je huisdokter gaan. Alvast succes !

gr sandra

----------


## mgeelen

Hoi Lexie,
Mijn man gebruikt sinds kort een middel tegen kaalheid nadat een kennis zeer goede resultaten had met dit middel. Het zorgt dat loszittende haren weer vastgroeien, het vertraagd de uitval, verlengt de groeifase en zorgt voor dikkere haren en dus een vollere haarbos. De kapper van mijn kennis stond versteld van het resultaat na 8 weken gebruik. Ik kan je het middel bezorgen, maar je kan het ook zelf bestellen bij de fabriek. Bel of mail me maar als je meer wilt weten.
Groetjes, Miranda 0032 14 41 41 91

----------


## co-assistent

Beste Lexie,

Ikzelf had op mijn 17e ook dunner worden haar. Ik ben nu 22 en mijn hoofdhuid is nu zichtbaar, en ik ben onlangs gestart met een behandeling ertegen.

Ik adviseer je om naar je huisarts te gaan om één en ander uit te sluiten. Weliswaar komt het vaak voor dat mannen jong kaal worden, maar dan zie je dit ook in de familie. Bij jou is dat niet het geval.

Het kan dan zijn dat je iets anders mankeert waardoor je haar uitvalt. Seboirrisch eczeem bijvoorbeeld? Of een vit B deficientie? 

Als het inderdaad, een extreme variant is van alopecia androgenata (klassieke mannelijke kaalheid) dan kun je met je huisarts bespreken of finasteride en minoxidil wat voor jou zijn.

Vertrouw met name andere middelen niet. Er valt veel geld te verdienen met middelen tegen kaalheid omdat mannen niet naar de arts durven en maar dingen via internet bestellen. Maar de farmaceutische industrie heeft miljoenen euro's aan onderzoek uitgegeven en er is nog steeds geen werkend middel. 

De apotheek verkoopt alleen producten die hun effectiviteit in medisch-wetenschappelijk onderzoek hebben bewezen. 

@miranda: het middel? wat voor middel? Superwondermiddel XXXHAIRXXX voor maar 100 euro per pil? waarom laat je ons niet gewoon weten wat het middel is en waar die Wonka fabriek staat?

----------

